# Forum Other Languages All other languages Chinese  Who, Where, What

## heartfelty

I play tennis at the park.   我 公 园 活 动 网 球 运 动 。

----------


## kvs

Μπορώ να παίξω Τένις στο πάρκο 
Я играю в тенис, в парке

----------


## g2gcya

我在公园里玩网球。
Lit means I am in park playing tennis.

----------

